# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Forumašice iz ZD - koliko nas je? - 1

## Minnie

Tu i tamo može se vidjeti pokoji zadarski potpis ispod nicka. Koliko nas je stvarno na forumu?  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

ajde brzo se sve pobrojite. možda dođem u zadar u nedjelju   :Grin:   (kikica treba polagati za crni pojas), pa da znam di ću piti kavu   :Laughing:  .

----------


## memole

Evo i mene. Jel ce se organizirati neka kavica?

----------


## Minnie

Kavica je jako dobra ideja.  :Smile:  

Ostale cure, helouuu, gdje ste...?

----------


## ninaXY

Evo i mene, nisam skužila prije. Ako bude kakva kava u igri, ja sam uvijek za  :Wink:  .

----------


## Dia

evo i ja sam tu u blizini...

 :Love:

----------


## Vrijeska

ja bih vam se za stalno pridružla ali mm neće  :/  za sada se zadar kod nas vodi samo kao privremeno/turističko/sezonsko/blagdansko boravište ...

----------


## aries24

ja sam iz starigrada al eto živim u d. selu
još malo pa nas eto na duže u starigrad  :D 
uvijek smo za kavu
i sladoled
i kolače
........

----------


## josie

i ja se prijavljujem za kafenisanje.
 isto odlutala ovca do metropole  :Razz:

----------


## Minnie

Sorci, prošlu nedjelju si bila u Zd? 

Onda - kava - može?   :Smile:  

Kad vam paše, u ovu nedjelju (18.06.) ne mogu jer vodim Marka na Brgulje?

Zadarska kavica. Jeeeeeee!

----------


## dalmatinka

i ja sam iz  Zadra   :Grin:  

off topic
Minnie , jel voziš peugeot 307?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Tu sam!
Za kavu uvijek!

----------


## lali

I mi u petak stižemo,idemo za Ugljan,i amo smo tjedan dana,pa možda....

----------


## sorciere

> Sorci, prošlu nedjelju si bila u Zd?


 :/  pa zar ti misliš da bi ja došla u zadar bez najave???   :Laughing:  

ovu nedjelju (18.6.) je polaganje. ne znam kakav prijevoz će biti organiziran, pa ne znam da li ću moći doći. dosta me to muči, jer sve počinje u 09.30h , a ja ne bih htjela da mi dijete spava u sportskoj dvorani   :Crying or Very sad:  . 

navodno će biti u sportskom centru franka lisice....

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Ja nisam iz Zadra, ali dolazim na ljetovanje za koji dan. Znam da nije tema, ali mozete li mi reci kakvo je vrijeme tamo. Sta da ocekujem, hocu li se moci smociti u moru?  :Grin:

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ja nisam iz Zadra, ali dolazim na ljetovanje za koji dan. Znam da nije tema, ali mozete li mi reci kakvo je vrijeme tamo. Sta da ocekujem, hocu li se moci smociti u moru?


otvori  stranicu
meteo.hr

sve ti piše  :Wink:

----------


## dalmatinka

> Ja nisam iz Zadra, ali dolazim na ljetovanje za koji dan. Znam da nije tema, ali mozete li mi reci kakvo je vrijeme tamo. Sta da ocekujem, hocu li se moci smociti u moru?


Paaa , nama domaćima je još hladno za kupanje , al
svi koji dođu iz unutrašnjosti se kupaju  :Grin:

----------


## Gemini

I ja sam za, ali ne smijem dugo ostati zbog radi glede mirovanja, srknuti kavu i biž kući.

Dakle što se mene tiče radni dan je ok, ne mora biti vikend.
Trenta je sigurno za, samo nije primijetila ovaj topic, nisam ni ja do sad.

----------


## trenta

kao što rekla gemini i ja sam za!
sigurna sam da ima još dosta zadranki samo što nisu primjetile ovaj topic, kao što nisam ni ja!   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

ja ne dolazim   :Sad:   . izbacili su me iz kombinacije   :Mad:  .  idu u 5 ujutro, i vraćaju se navečer. 

dalmatinka - tebe računam kao back up  :Laughing:  . moram imat pouzdanu osobu ako negdje zapne   :Laughing:   .

----------


## dalmatinka

> ja ne dolazim    . izbacili su me iz kombinacije   .  idu u 5 ujutro, i vraćaju se navečer. 
> 
> dalmatinka - tebe računam kao back up  . moram imat pouzdanu osobu ako negdje zapne    .


ok ,  ako zapne - tu sam  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> ok ,  ako zapne - tu sam


  :Love:  od mene, i    :Love:   od kikice.  (trenutno krepava od straha).

----------


## Ines

ja se samo prijavljujem da sam u osmom mjesecu u zadru pa cu vam se javiti da ispijate kavu sa mnom ( cure i ja smo same par dana, bez mm-a pa da koristim priliku  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Gemini

Kad će ta kava više?
Ajde dajte neki termin!
Ja sam na bolovanju meni odgovara sve, a najbolje slijedeći tjedan bilo koji dan :D 

Minnie vidim ja danema ništa dok ti ne odrediš datum i sat, dijanam je friška rodilja, a ostale su sve nove(uključujući i mene)! Ili se varam?

----------


## Minnie

datum: 20.06.06.

dan u tjednu: utorak

vrijeme: 18,00 h

mjesto: jeste li sve motorizirane, gdje koja živi, paše li vam gradska knjižnica, tako da vam se klinci mogu igrati na dječjem odjelu (znam da je ljeto, ali ako im bude dosadno...)? ili arsenal, i tamo ima dosta mjesta za djecu?

Je li može?  :Smile:

----------


## Minnie

Aries, kada dolaziš?

----------


## Gemini

Možda bolje Arsenal dica su nam bliže, ali može i knjižnica nije problem!

Dakle action! 

Koliko je tu trudnica? Konobari će misliti da im se priviđa toliko trbušastih na jednom mjestu    :Laughing:

----------


## lali

Cure iz Zadra,gdje ima u Zadru turbo limač?

sorry za of topic!!  :Wink:

----------


## Minnie

Koliko poznaješ Zadar?
Relja - Trgovinski centar i u Merkatoru.

Javi ako trebaš navigaciju.  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

> Aries, kada dolaziš?


još ne znam

znam samo da prvi grupnjak propuštam   :Razz:  

a za poslije ćemo vidjeti

----------


## lali

> Koliko poznaješ Zadar?
> Relja - Trgovinski centar i u Merkatoru.
> 
> Javi ako trebaš navigaciju.


Hvala Minnie!  :Love:  
mm nešto poznaje Zadar.Znamo gdje je Merkator,al neznamo gdje je Relja,daj objasni pliz!!!Jel to blizu centra?

----------


## josie

ništa od nas u utorak  :Sad:

----------


## ninaXY

Mi dolazimo u utorak  :D . Odgovara nam bilo gdje, motorizirani smo.

----------


## pale

Joj cure, i ja sam iz Zd. Baš bi vas htjela upoznati. Još ću se javiti nisam sigurna da li u utorak radim popodne, možda budem free. Meni paše bilo gdje, djece još nažalost nemam, ali imam skuter pa mogu di oću   :Grin:

----------


## aries24

očekujemo slikice   :Kiss:

----------


## memole

Dolazimo i mi,dobacit ce nas netko gdjegod

----------


## memole

Dolazimo i mi,dobacit ce nas netko gdjegod

----------


## vitekova mamuška

I mi se javljamo za kavice! Bit ćemo u Zadru od 1.7. do kraja ljeta, i to bez MM, tako da nam je svako društvo, a posebno Rodino društvo, dobrodošlo!   :Grin:

----------


## Kejt

Ja sam na Dugom otoku. I da mi Ela nije prehlađena, došla bih na kavu i ja. Ovako, bezveze mi ju je mučit. Bit će zadarskih kava još, je li tako? Guštajte, bacite nam fotke ... pozdravi i puse s Otoka.

----------


## Minnie

> Minnie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko poznaješ Zadar?
> Relja - Trgovinski centar i u Merkatoru.
> 
> Javi ako trebaš navigaciju. 
> 
> 
> ...


Zamsli da od Merkatora ideš prema gradu. Spuštaš se bulevarom sve do raskršća na kojem su nedavno završeni radovi nove Hypo banke, ne možeš ga fulati (na tom raskršću završavaju bulevarske zgrade s desne  strane). U toj zadnjoj desnoj zgradi je kladionica, ne možeš ni nju fulati, svi su joj izlozi u reklamama. E, pred to raskršće imaš odvojeni trak za desno, i na prvom semaforu skreneš lijevo. Voziš do kraja ulice i skrećeš opet desno (ulica je kratka i moraš skrenuti, ravno se ne može). Nakon tog zadnjeg skretanja idi opet desno i naći ćeš se točno pred Trgovinskim centrom.  :Smile: 

Onda, sutrašnja kava dogovorena, u 18 h pred Arsenalom. :D 

Kejt, vitekova m. i aries, u srpnju obavezno!  :Smile:  

Sutra dolaze:
1. Minnie (bez Marka)

----------


## trenta

ja ću sutra znati oću li stići, najvjerovatnije se vidimo!   :Wink:

----------


## Gemini

2. Gemini (s curicom ili bez)

----------


## Mukica

super curke za kavicu  :D  :D 
bas se veselim ko da cu i ja doc  :Smile:

----------


## pale

Nažalost, sutra radim popodne... ništa cure, vidimo se drugi put. I dajte sličice obavezno i dogovorite odmah slijedeću pa mi javite.
Joj, kako mi je krivo!!!
 :Love:

----------


## dalmatinka

i ja radim sutra popodne  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## memole

Dolazimo i ja i Tonkica

----------


## ninaXY

mi dolazimo

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja sam knap s vrimenom (dok dođem s posla, pokupim malu, ručak i tako to). Ako uspijem, doći vjerojatno ću zakasniti, ako ne, vidimo se drugi put.  8)

----------


## lali

> lali prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Minnie prvotno napisa
> ...


Hvala na iscrpnom objašnjenju!hvala!hvala!  :Love:

----------


## Kejt

> super curke za kavicu  :D  :D 
> bas se veselim ko da cu i ja doc


e baš ovako i ja

----------


## trenta

cure moje, samo da vam javim da mi ježao što nisam na kavi s vama.   :Crying or Very sad:  

nisam stigla...
sljedeću kavu neću propustiti, obećajem!   :Wink:

----------


## Vrijeska

a zašto jučer nisam otvorila forum grrrrr

jučer smo predvečer bili u Zadru u starom gradu, i jutros u Merkuru ...

----------


## tinkie winkie

> cure moje, samo da vam javim da mi ježao što nisam na kavi s vama.   
> 
> nisam stigla...
> sljedeću kavu neću propustiti, obećajem!


ni ja   :Sad:  

A kako je bilo, oćete nam ispričati?

----------


## trenta

...ja isto čekam da nam se javi kako je bilo na kavi, kad ono niko ništa!

...pitam se jesu li one uopće bile na kavi!?   :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

cure i ja bi sa vama na kavu, al evo cim marino malo naraste, bas ne mozemo po ovoj vrucini hopsati do tamo
al bit ce jos prilika 

 :Love:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Evo samo da se zna da smo i mi u okolici Zadra pa nas očekujte na kavama   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> ...ja isto čekam da nam se javi kako je bilo na kavi, kad ono niko ništa!
> 
> ...pitam se jesu li one uopće bile na kavi!?


izgleda da nisu   :Laughing:  kad se ne javljaju

----------


## Mukica

danas me primilo popisivanje, pa reko idem i vas s zadarskog podrucja popisat:

1. Minnie
2. memole
3. ninaXY
4. Dia
5. aries24
6. josie
7. dalmatinka
8. tinkie winkie
9. Gemini
10. trenta
11. pale

i to je to, za sad... i sve si mislim pa bas vas ima dobar broj za jednu dobru podruznicu... ili za odradit kakvu akciju u zadru... znate ono... kad se male ruke slozeeeeeeee... sve se mozeeee, sve se mozeeeeeeee

----------


## memole

Bas nas je fino postrojila, ali mislim da nas ima jos.
Evo ja sam bila na kavici i mogu vam reci da nas je bilo malo, ali dovoljno za prvi put. Malena je bila zivcana zbog vrucine pa sam istovreneno pricala, pila sok i setala s njom, ali sretna sam jer sam upoznala 3 vrlo zanimljive zene, a meni koja se nedavno doselila svako novo poznanstvo puno znaci. Gemini me posebno odusevila, zena je super i super izgleda, nikad ne bi rekla da nosi blizance, i ima prekrasnu curicu.
Pozdrav svima i jedva cekam neko novo druzenje.

----------


## dijanam

Samo da vas podrzim  :D 
Iz ovakvih kavica se mogu roditi krasne ideje. Ko zna, mozda vas dodjemo posjetiti kad budete obiljezavale Tjedan dojenja ove godine u Zadru.

----------


## Minnie

OT, Dijana, kako su tvoja dječica lijepaaaaaa  :Heart:  

A mala Matija posebno   :Heart:

----------


## pale

Jedva čekam slijedeću kavicu da vam se pridružim. Ja sam ZA akciju  :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

> danas me primilo popisivanje, pa reko idem i vas s zadarskog podrucja popisat:
> 
> 1. Minnie
> 2. memole
> 3. ninaXY
> 4. Dia
> 5. aries24
> 6. josie
> 7. dalmatinka
> ...


12. klia
13. nikazd
14. enna

----------


## Gemini

Dakle na kavici nas je bilo 5: 
minnie
memole
ninaxy
.... koja viri (sorry, nisam bas zapamtila nik)
gemini

ja sam bila jedina trudnica. Totalno nam je bio pogrešan odabir mjesta sastanka, budući da Arsenal nemaklimu??!! Niko to od nas nije znao, ali kad smo došle sve smo se lagano okupale u znoju naročito dječica od memole, ninexy i koja viri.

Za memole mogu samo uzvratiti komplimente, ima bebača i super figuru. Nina xy i njen muž, koji nam se pridružio nakratko, su također jako simpatični ljudi. ...koja viri je zadnja došla i nju sam najmanje upoznala. 

Minnie je prva došla i čekala je ispred, ja druga i nekako smo se uspile skužiti tek unutra. Naravno nakon što sam ja pitala grupicu od 3 ženskice da li su one s Rodinog foruma? 
Nakon njihovih upitnih pogleda, (i zbunjenog pitanja moje kćerkice: Što si ih to pitala mama?) i pitanja da ponovim jer me nisu razumjele ja sam im rekla:   :Grin:  Očito niste, odmah bi skužile da jeste. Oprostite!   :Embarassed:  
U to se pojavila Minnie, pa je dalje bilo lakše jer su se i ostale počele pojavljivati.

Uglavnom moj prijedlog je da slijedeća kavica bude svakako u Merkatoru jer tamo ima KLIMA :shock: i igraonica.

Što se mene tiče možemo odmah zakazati slijedeću :D  :D 


Ovih dana skoro uopće nisam ni bila na forumu, jer mi je vruće i od samog pogleda na laptop(koji itekako grije), samo tražim izvore osvježenja. Klimu palim, gasim jer je baš ne volim i počnu me boliti leđa od hladnog zraka...u svakom slučaju super da je malo zafriškalo.

Dakle kavica??

----------


## pale

S obzirom da sam prvu propustila, što se mene tiće može kava čim prije ti bolje :D 
Samo mi malo bed, sve imate dječicu ili trbuščić, a ja još ništa   :Sad:  
Ja se javljam za čuvanje dječice   :Grin:  
Znači Merkator, kada ?

----------


## trenta

...na prvoj kavi nisam bila a sljedeću ne mislim propustiti!

kad ćemo onda? misto znamo!

----------


## Gemini

Makakav bed Pale što još kod tebe nema ništa, pa mi smo ti zarazne preći će ti od nas!!!  :D 
Npr. od mene ti može prijeći dupla trudnoća  :Grin:  

Ja mogu bilo koji dan, bilo koje vrijeme, ne znam kako je s ovima koje rade. Pretpostavljam da njima bolje paše poslije podne.

Da vidimo ko će se još javiti...

----------


## pale

Draga Gemini i kod MM i kod mene ima dosta duplića. Njemu su seke, prvi rođaci sa mamine i sa tatine strane, moja baka, rođak ima blizanke preslatke. Hm što da ti kažem ja se sve tješim da kod mene to ide sporije pa će me možda iznenaditi x 2   :Grin:  
Znači još kad me ti zaraziš na kavi, gotova sam   :Kiss:  

Meni paše popodne najviše ponediljak ili utorak...nije uvjet, petak mi ne paše popodne ( e sad sam pretjerala )

Ajmo recite cure kada

----------


## trenta

ajmo više dogovoriti tu kavu!!

meni paše bilo kad i bilo di, ja sam na bolovanju!

javite se!

e, pale, ja sam uspješno u firmi zarazila dvi kolegice, ne pitaj , šefovi su poludili!!!   :Grin:  

 :Wink:

----------


## pale

Hm, Trenta i tebe bi tako rado volila viditi, da me i ti zaraziš. Ne ginu mi duplići.

Ma kad niko neće evo ja ću probati:

*Mjesto radnje*: Mercator, ne znam kako se zove kafić onaj prvi lipi nasuprot kasa 


*Vrijeme radnje*: Utorak 11. 07. 18 h

Je li paše ?

 :Love:

----------


## Gemini

Može, je li to onaj iz kojeg se vidi tobogan vani di se dica mogu igrati?

Ili taj ili onaj kod dječje igraonice unutra. Termin paše.

----------


## pale

Mislim da je to onaj di se vidi tobogan, nažalost slabo gledam tobogane   :Embarassed:  
Ali može i onaj kod igraonice tamo gledam dječicu, možda bolje taj

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Možda i mi navratimo   :Wink:   Smijemo?   :Grin:

----------


## aries24

mi se sutra spuštamo na more  :D 
nadam se da se vidimo u utorak :jeeeeeeeee:

----------


## Minnie

Utorak može.

Dalmatinka, daj reci pliz da može, ovo su sve bebušaste mame, mi imamo velike klince.  :Razz:

----------


## trenta

meni isto odgovara utorak.

a da se nađemo ispred ulaza u mercator?

----------


## pale

Joj super za utorak  :D 
Što se mene tiće može isprid ulaza u Mercator, tamo di je tobogan ( mislim prepoznatljivo ). 

Ok. onda znači utorak, 18 h, tako se veselim upoznati vas   :Love:

----------


## trenta

jel kava dogovorena za sutra  :?

ko sve dolazi?

----------


## aries24

ja stižem  :D

----------


## ninaXY

I mi dolazimo :D .

----------


## dalmatinka

> Utorak može.
> 
> Dalmatinka, daj reci pliz da može, ovo su sve bebušaste mame, mi imamo velike klince.


Nisam se javljala jer nisam bila sigurna , al danas  imam 
jedan manji  kirurški zahvat , tako da od mene ništa

sorry Minnie , drugi put  :Love:

----------


## pale

Joj, meni se skuter pokvario u nedilju. Auto treba MM a živim na drugom kraju grada. Ma dolazim ja sigurno, nekako ću se snaći.

Onda koliko nas je?

1. NinaXY
2. Aries24
3.Trenta
4.Minnie
5.Gemini
6.Pale

----------


## enna

Evo i mene!!! DOLAZIMO!

Ja i Ivan!

Možda zakasnimo koju munuticu, MM radi do kasno ali možda budem žicala mamu da me vozi, ja ne vozim  :Embarassed:  !!!

Vidimo se! Di će te biti, dal u onom kafiću skroz na kraju da se klinci mogu igrat?

----------


## enna

*tinkie winkie*

Eli stižeš na kavicu popodne?
Ajde dođi pa da se Ive i Marta igraju!!!

I fala što si me uvrstila u popisivanje!

----------


## Gemini

Dakle da rezimiramo: 
nalazimo se u 18:00 ispred kafica koji gleda na tobogan, to je onaj ulaz u mercator na koji se ulazi kroz "vrtilicu"(staklena okretna vrata). Tu je barem klima unutra, a ne ispred Mercatora da se preznojavamo.

 Ja ću definitivno parkirati u garaži, pa ću doći ispred kafića.
Ja već poznajem neke pa ću vas lako prepoznati. hehe

Memole dolaziš li ti večeras? Ne vidim te na spisku.

----------


## Dia

mi cemo i ovu nazalost preskociti   :Embarassed:

----------


## enna

Dogovorili smo prijevoz!
Ići će i Ivanova strina s nama, trudna do zuba, čekamo Sandra za koji dan!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Možda vas i mi dođemo posjetiti nakratko, koliko Vito dozvoli, a već vidim kako će to izgledati: vi kafenišete, a ja trčim za njim po Mercatoru   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pale

Nažalost, frka na poslu, ništa od mene ni ovaj put   :Crying or Very sad:  
Sorry curke

----------


## trenta

ništa ni od mene, neću moći, stvarno mi je žao...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## memole

Dobro jutro!
Bas nam je zao sto nismo bile jucer, vec smo cule da vam je bilo super i da je bilo vise ljudi nego prosli put.
Sljedeci put se vidimo sigurno. Nadam se da cete se uskoro opet druziti.

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja sam opet bila na knap s vrimenom i još mi je otkazao prijevoz, a onda smo dobili nenajavljene goste. Nažalost ništa ni ovaj put.   :Sad:  

Kako je bilo? Jeste uspile popit kavu s obzirom na dječicu (to je meni nemoguća misija inače u zadnje vrijeme)
Ja se nadam de će za mene vrijediti "treća sreća" i da slijedeći put neću zakazati. 

Enna, imaš pp...

----------


## enna

*tinkie winkie,*
vidimo se za koji misec na sljedećoj kavi!!!

pogledaj pp... ja sam!!!

----------


## josie

> [
> vidimo se za koji misec na sljedećoj kavi!!!


ma nije da će te tek za koji mjesec organizirati novo druženje.
eto mene za 10 dana dolje, ali nisam sigurna kako ću s netom.
mogu kojoj od vas poslati br. moba, pa kada se dogovorite da mi javite, rado bi se i mi družili  :Smile:

----------


## enna

josie,
mislim da ću tek za 2-3 mj. biti u mogučnosti opet doći jer imam hrpu obaveza a i jetrva mi triba rodit za koji tjedan pa ću pomogat kod nje i tako... ma nadam se da ću uspit šmugnut koji munit na kavu...

ajde pošalji br. moba meni pa da te memoriram
evo ja ti šaljem svoj  pa me zvrci ili pošalji sms da te izvjesti o kavici

----------


## ivory

Nadam se da će pasti koja kava u 8. mjesecu, pa da vam se i ja malo uvalim  8) 
*pale* ti ćeš mi biti kontakt osoba   :Love:

----------


## Kejt

mi smo se družili jučer i bilo je lijepo samo smo bile malo umorne jer smo krenule ujutro u 6,20 iz sali (eto koliko smo vas htjele upoznat   :Wink:   i koliko loše su otoci povezani)
do neke druge kave ...

----------


## pale

Baš mi je žao što nisam bila na kavici ni ovaj put. 
Nadam se da ćemo se što prije opet dogovoriti za kavicu.

*Ivory* nemoj slučajno da dođeš u Zd a da ja to ne znam   :Grin:  
 :Love:

----------


## tinkie winkie

onda ia ja obećajem da neću zakazati, a a enna će mi biti kontakt osoba, jelda?

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Evo i mi se bilježimo za sljedeći susret  :D  Baš nam je bilo ugodno s vama, iako je kratko trajalo. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Gemini

Ja sam, vidjevši silna odustajanja, također odustala. Malo zbog toga malo zbog vrućine, jer je u 18:00 još jako vruće.

Žao nam je da nismo bile, ali da čujemo: ko je sve bio i kako je bilo?

Ja sam zadnji put podnijela kompletno izvješće.

----------


## dijanam

Memole, sad znam tko si   :Smile:   (Nina mi pomogla).
Pozdrav Tonkici! Vec je tako velika.

----------


## džez

evo me, pala s marsa! tek sam danas skužila ovaj topic...

dakle, bilježim se na popis  :Wink:

----------


## memole

Dijanam cestitam i tebi na jos jednoj princezi. 
Kada se sastajete u Sv.Frani? Bas bi dosla, nisam vam ni stigla zahvaliti na velikoj pomoci i podrsci, puno ste mi pomogle sto se tice samog poroda, a da ne pricam o pozitivnoj slici u vezi dojenja koju ste mi usadile vi i vasi mali sisavci.
Cekamo i sljedecu kavicu.

----------


## dijanam

Hvala Memole   :Heart:  
Sad je ljetnja pauza, pa se sastajemo negdje u osmom da se pripremimo za radionice u rujnu. 
Drago mi je da ti je pomoglo. Jako drago.
Nadam se da se snalazis po Zadru. Nije lako, ljudi su malo rezervirani, kako covjek ne bi ocekivao od juga.

----------


## enna

Kad će ta kava?
Hm, jeste za, Zadranke?
Nadam se da su neke cure još u prolazu 
pa da ih pogostimo?!
Ajde više nije tako vruće pa se lakše diše
i miče iz kuće (čitaj: klime)!
Ko je za da nas popišem!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Mi smo tu i mi smo za  :D

----------


## Gemini

Nas 2-3 se sutra u 18:00 nalazimo u Mercatora, pa ko je za nek se pojavi!!

----------


## tinkie winkie

tko se nalazi?
Ja imam dogovoreno i za sutra- neke planove koji su mi danas otkazani, ali bih se mogla zaletiti na uru vrimena.

Svratite malo i na ovaj topic, da se ne bi paralelno dogovarali...

Gemini, di je sastanak (U Merkatoru, mislim)?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> tko se nalazi?
> Ja imam dogovoreno i za sutra- neke planove koji su mi danas otkazani, ali bih se mogla zaletiti na uru vrimena.
> 
> Svratite malo i na ovaj topic, da se ne bi paralelno dogovarali...
> 
> Gemini, di je sastanak (U Merkatoru, mislim)?


fali mi link:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=535596#535596

----------


## Gemini

Najbolje nasuprot igraonice lumpi. 
Trenta, ivancica i ja to pokusavamo dogovoriti vec tjedan dana. Ovo je finalni dogovor.
Pa se onda vidimo, što više to bolje :D  :D

----------


## enna

I ja sam tako predložila na gornjem linku.

_Vidimo se DANAS u MERKATARA u 18:00 u kafe baru VAL_ 
(mislim da se tako zove, nasuprot Lumpijeve igraonice)
Prošli smo se put tražile skoro pola sata i jedva sam skužila 
ninu i kejt pa da ovaj put ne lutamo!

*VIDIMO SE!!!*

----------


## tinkie winkie

Marta ima virozu, koja se manifestira fibrom, pa i ovaj put eskiviramo u strahu da ne bi koga zarazili.

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kejt

Ne dolazimo, na otoku smo i vruće nam je za tramakivanje s trajektima cijeli dan
Šaljemo vam svima puse, guštajte i ugovorite štogod na Dugom otoku     :Grin:  
Posebno pozdravljamo naše male frendove s prošlog druženja

----------


## memole

Bas mi je zao,ali mi smo u Puli ovaj tjedan tako da ne mozemo s vama. Pozdrav svima i vidimo se uskoro.

----------


## dijanam

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=541145#541145

----------


## klia

Evo da se i ja javim. Nažalost, susret s vama moram odgoditi za vrijeme kad me trbuh ne bude pritezao (neki dan sam, šetajući kvartom, pala koliko sam duga i široka  :Rolling Eyes: ). Jedino ako bi se koja od vas u jutarnjim satima mogla zaletiti do Voštarnice (moj kvart), do kafića preko puta Hotela Iž jer zbilja dalje ne idem.
Btw, jutros su me uhvatili lažnjaci...

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Evo da se i ja javim. Nažalost, susret s vama moram odgoditi za vrijeme kad me trbuh ne bude pritezao (neki dan sam, šetajući kvartom, pala koliko sam duga i široka ). Jedino ako bi se koja od vas u jutarnjim satima mogla zaletiti do Voštarnice (moj kvart), do kafića preko puta Hotela Iž jer zbilja dalje ne idem.
> Btw, jutros su me uhvatili lažnjaci...


ja bih ti se mogla zaletit jer sam u susjedstvu, ali mi svi oni kafiću uz cestu ne pašu, jer Martu ne mogu držati na uzdi... Možda kakav "sastanak" u nekom parkiću?? Od ovog sam tjedna na godišnjem, jedino mi ne paše utorak i srida, jer smo na obiteljskim feštama.

Ako padne neki dogovor, klia, lako te pokupim autom.

----------


## klia

Ni ja ne mogu Mateja držati na uzdi, tako da biram vrijeme kad je on u igraonici jer ne mogu trčati za njim ni po parku ni po kafićima. Ali svejedno, ako padne koji dogovor u prijepodnevnim satima, tu sam. Tw, hvala na ponudi prijevoza  :Love:

----------


## Rhea

Hej, Zadranke!

Ima li zainteresiranih za druženje ili kavu u subotu ujutro?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Evo me! 
Ajmo dalje! Di ste Zadranke??

----------


## klia

Gdje? Arsenal nije radio jednu subotu. Imate li novih informacija možemo li tamo (zbog igraonice)?

----------


## enna

Evo i mene!!!
Aj dogovorite, ja se nadam da neće ništa iskrsnuti da vas ne razočaram ka prošli put za Park Radosti!   :Wink:

----------


## Rhea

Nekoliko nas nedavno se skupilo u Parku Radosti i bilo nam je lijepo. 

E...sad ne znam da li bi i ovaj put tamo ili da se prebacimo na neko drugo mjesto? Kako vama odgovara?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Oćemo opet u Parku radosti? Djeca mogu doći na svoje, nama su na oku, jedino nemamo kafić... Meni on ionako ne predstavlja ništa, jer s Martom nema šanse u miru nešto popit, a a ustvari bitnije mi je da se ispričam svama i da se djeca druže...

kako hoćete vi, tj. većina, meni više-manje sve paše

----------


## memole

Nazalost ovu subotu ne mozemo, mm ide na neku regatu pa mozda uzme i nas sa sobom. Jos se javim ako to propadne.

----------


## tinkie winkie

onda?
Nitko ništa ne sugerira?
Može sutra u Parku radosti oko 10:30 ako bude lipo vrime?

enna, rhea, klia? Oćete doći ili imate neki drugi prijedlog?

----------


## enna

VIDIMO SE!!!
tw ako što iskrsne javim ti se na mob!

Pusa, pa se vidimo!!!
 :Love:

----------


## Rhea

Mi stižemo!

Park Radosti, 10.30  :Love:

----------


## dijanam

Žene, kako su u Zadru rijetko predstave, bilo bi šteta propustiti sutrašnju u HKK. Mali Šibenčani imaju predstavu "Neš' ti biža" (prema "Princezi na zrnu graška"). U 11 sati.
Ja idem s dicom. Ako neko od vas dodje poslije možemo na kavu ili đir po rivi. A ručati ćemo sutra   :Wink:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Dijana, ja jedva čekam kad ću svoj dicu voditi u kazalište, ali zasad ostajemo na pustim željama, sve dok se boji svake sitnice... :/ 

BTW, Marti je danas cili dan suzilo iz očiju, bili smo večeras u doktorice, dobila je kapi i mast i preporučeno nam je da se klonimo sunca i vjetra, pa sad baš ne znam...
Nastojat ćemo doći, ako vrime bude ok, i ako joj ujutro oči budu manje suzile...

----------


## Rhea

I ja bih rado u kazalište, ali sumnjam da bi Marko sjedio duže od 3 minute, tako da ćemo  pričekati još neko vrijeme.

Onda, jel' danas  dolazi tko u Park Radosti? :?

----------


## dalmatinka

Mi smo bili , dica oduševljena , osim što nisu uhvatili bombon  :Laughing:  
Dijanam je držala bebu u marami , jedna curica ispred nas se čudila što je to
i onda joj je mama ( valjda ) rekla :  To ti je sad umjesto klokanice -
kad ti dobiješ seku ili bracu , mama neće koristiti klokanicu nego maramu...

----------


## dijanam

Oprostite mi ako sam vam upala s ovom predstavom ko partibrejker (a bila je izvanredna!).

Srela sam *ninuxy* poslije pa mi je rekla da ste se ipak nasle!

*Dalmatinko*! Pa sto mi se nisi javila??? Ja te vec TRI godine zelim upoznati!

----------


## dijanam

*TinkieW*  poljubac Marti! Nadam se da je bolje!

----------


## klia

Eh, kao da mi nije suđeno  :Rolling Eyes:  Ajmo probati sljedeću subotu opet, ako vam se da.

----------


## bebelina

Primate li drugi put i mene :?  Ocigledno palim na guranje kad sam ovo tek sad nasla  :Embarassed:

----------


## dalmatinka

> Oprostite mi ako sam vam upala s ovom predstavom ko partibrejker (a bila je izvanredna!).
> 
> Srela sam *ninuxy* poslije pa mi je rekla da ste se ipak nasle!
> 
> *Dalmatinko*! Pa sto mi se nisi javila??? Ja te vec TRI godine zelim upoznati!


Čuj , ja sam bila po sredini reda  i nisam  baš mogla vikati ......
ugavnom,prije predstave sam  gledala ispred kazališta oću li te vidit , 
ali ti si došla pred sam početak predstave , a poslije sam morala ići na posao pa se nisam zadržavala
kako li ti je bebica bila mirna , cijelu predstavu nije glasa pustila
 :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

> kako li ti je bebica bila mirna , cijelu predstavu nije glasa pustila


to je do marame   :Smile:  
i drugi put viči

----------


## tinkie winkie

> dalmatinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako li ti je bebica bila mirna , cijelu predstavu nije glasa pustila
> 
> 
> 
> to je do marame   
> i drugi put viči


laže, laže...
to je do diteta!   :Saint:  

Marta je bolje, ne curi joj više iz očiju, sad se dvoumim bi li joj još kapala Sulfasol ili da prekinem.

Pozdravi svima koji su jučer bili u Parku, bilo nas je više nego prvi put, a nadam se da ćemo slijedeći put biti u još brojnijem sastavu.

----------


## ninaXY

> dijanam prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dalmatinka prvotno napisa
> ...


da, da, to je stvarno do djeteta, Matija je stvarno nevjerojatno vedra i nasmijana, kad ju vidim, i ja poželim imati četvero djece   :Love:

----------


## Rhea

> Ajmo probati sljedeću subotu opet, ako vam se da.


Ja sam ZA :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

Može. Gdje?

----------


## klia

Dosadna sam - Arsenal 8)

----------


## tinkie winkie

Arsenal... može... pod uvjetom da budemo što dalje od igraonice   :Preskace uze:   inače ću visit cijelo vrijeme na toboganu...

----------


## Rhea

Znači, Arsenal, subota- u koliko sati?

----------


## klia

10 i po?

----------


## Rhea

Meni paše  :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

OK.
Nađemo se unutra, ili se čekamo ispred?

----------


## klia

Uh, meni se malo iskompliciralo jer je D dobio opstrukcije pa sad bježim od zatvorenih prostora, osobito kafića. No, neka ostane mjesto i vrijeme susreta, nadam se da će mu do subote proći.

----------


## Nomoget

evo i nas!
I mi smo se registrirali.
Možda i mi dođemo...primate li nas!!!!

----------


## tinkie winkie

Onda, ljudi, što ćemo za sutra?

Oće tko doću do Arsenala? Hladno je dosta (a mislim da tamo ne griju), pa se ne bi mučila po ovoj hladnoći, ako neće nikog biti?
Klia,  kako Damjan?
Rhea, oćeš doći?
Ostale?

Nomoget, dobrodošla, je l' dolaziš sutra?

----------


## bebelina

A meni niko nije odgovorija primate li me! Da ne upadam ka padobranac! Meni sve pase i nije mi problem doci!   :Love:

----------


## Rhea

Ma naravno da su svi dobrodošli, što nas je više, to bolje!

Ja bih sutra došla, nadam se da će biti ljepše vrijeme. Možemo mi i promijeniti mjesto, ako tko ima bolji prijedlog!?

----------


## klia

Tuga me hvata, ali ne mogu s Damjanom na zatvorena mjesta s puno ljudi  :Crying or Very sad:  Ali ajmo probati ovako: Gradska knjižnica, dječji odjel, reći ću mm da sat vremena prošeće Damjana (naravno, u slučaju da je hladno, ali bez kiše). 
A ako bude lijepo, možemo sjesti na terasu okripnice Libar (ilitiga knjižničkog kafića).

----------


## tinkie winkie

meni knjižnica paše, Marta obožava biti tamo, jedini bed je što je to relativno mali prostor, a subotom ujutro bude gužve i brdo djece.

U Arsenal ja mogu doći autom (ako mi MM ne uzme  8) ) pa te klia mogu skupiti, ako hoćeš.

onda:
1. Rhea
2. klia (nadam se   :Wink:  )
3. bebelina
4. Nomoget
5. tinkie winkie


Škicnem vas još večeras da vidim što ste se dogovorile.

----------


## Nomoget

Mi dolazimo, svejedno nam je gdje ,mobilne smo..samo stvarno je hladno.
A kad bolje razmislim,u ovom našem gradu i nemamo neko super mjesto za ovakve susrete.

----------


## Rhea

Gdje ćemo se onda na kraju naći, u Arsenalu ili knjižnici? Nama je isto svejedno...ajmo se dogovoriti...

----------


## Nomoget

što se još nismo dogovorile?
idem uspavat Niku,virnut ću ujutro ako ima novosti :?

----------


## bebelina

Meni sve pase, mobilna sam , stanujem u blizini. Ajde odlucite i javite ! Neka jedna od vas starijih odluci di ce mo!  :Kiss:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja bih radije u Arsenal, jer ima više mjesta, ali onda Klia ne može zbog Damjana...  :Sad:  
Ako dođem u knjižnicu, onda ni Bog neće Martu odvuć s dječjeg odjela, a tamo opet zna biti gužva, pogotovo subotom ujutro. I onda nema šanse da izađem s njom na terasu popit kavu...

 k v*agu, moram se odlučit, pa ja glasam za Arsenal. Klia sorry, jel ima šanse da s Damjanom dođeš tamo?

----------


## Rhea

Ajmo onda u Arsenal u 10.30, da više ne kompliciramo...
 Klia, možda može ona kombinacija da tvoj mož malo prošeta s Damjanom?

----------


## tinkie winkie

OK, i ja ću biti u Arsenalu oko 10:30.

----------


## bebelina

Arsenal 10,30h  , a znak raspoznavanja? Katin urlik?    :Laughing:  Morat cu nabaviti R  :Laughing:  odine majce!

----------


## klia

Doći ću s Matejem, znak prepoznavanja: dite koje ne staje mliti  :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

Vidi se da jos nisi upoznala Franu  :Laughing:

----------


## klia

Ali mi je jako drago što sam upoznala Katu!  :Smile:  
Curke, bilo mi je prekrasno s vama i već sam se dala u ispitivanje ličkih mogućnosti za Novu.

----------


## Nomoget

A ja nisam stigla doći...čekam subotu ko ozebli suncu i onda bi htjela sve stići...i nisam stigla do arsenala,cili dan razmišljam i baš mi je zao.

Vidim da ste pričale o Novoj G.u Lici...neke kućice na snijegu.
Mi smo prošli tjedan rezervirali jednu blizu Plitvica i pošteno se namučili jer je sve već duuuuuugo rezervirano.
Sretno!

----------


## klia

Već :?

----------


## bebelina

E pa bilo je bas lipo! Samo da vrime ne proleti tako brzo!  :Sad:  Klia jos sam pod dojmom damjanove frizure 8)

----------


## bebelina

Uf sorry! Damjan!!

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Već :?


pa daaa, kod njih bi ti znalo biti rezervirano i bukirano  sve za Novu Godinu, već do 9. mjeseca!

BTW, mi smo taj dio razgovora očito propustili, jer smo ranije otišli.

----------


## Rhea

Cure, i meni je bilo baš dobro, i stvarno bi bilo super kad bi se češće tako nalazile  :Smile:

----------


## ninaXY

I nama je bilo super u subotu   :Love:  .
Evo prijedloga za slijedeće okupljanje: utorak u 18:00 na dječjem odjelu Gradske knjižnice. Mislim da u to doba nema prevelike gužve.

----------


## dalmatinka

mi se u zadnje vrijeme kulturno uzdižemo  :Laughing:  
opet smo bili u kazalištu - i vidili  Mateja od Klie.
Ma tko ne bi preopznao te slatke obraziće  :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> I nama je bilo super u subotu   .
> Evo prijedloga za slijedeće okupljanje: utorak u 18:00 na dječjem odjelu Gradske knjižnice. Mislim da u to doba nema prevelike gužve.


Mi ćemo vrlo vjerojatno biti tamo. Vidimo se!!

----------


## Rhea

I mi bi rado do knjižnice...jel' može u 17.00?

----------


## klia

Baka me pila već po godine da hoće s Matejem u kazalište, ja sam ga vodila dok nisam dobila ovo malo breme:?
Dalmatinko, kad ću te upoznati..... 8) 
Knjižnica mi paše u 17, nikako kasnije :Sad:

----------


## ninaXY

Mi u 17 h imamo roditeljski u vrtiću, doći ćemo kad završi. Nadam se da se do tada nećete svi razbježati.

----------


## bebelina

Doci ce mo ako Kate bude dobre volje! Izbijaju joj zubici pa je grintava i placljiva.  :Sad:

----------


## memole

Mi nazalost preskacemo druzenje, Tonkica ima temperaturu. Pozdrav svima i vidimo se uskoro

----------


## tinkie winkie

meni više paše oko 6, ali ću pokušati doći ranije. Kako bilo od 6-7 sam sigurno na dječjem odjelu blizu tobogana, ah...  :Preskace uze:

----------


## klia

Nažalost, nekakva je vlaga vani pa ne bih s D  :Sad:  
Bolje da se mi držimo naše subote i jutarnjeg đira.

----------


## Rhea

I mi ovaj put preskačemo, u stisci smo s vremenom, a i malo nam je kasno...vidimo se drugi put...

memole, kako je Tonkica?

----------


## tinkie winkie

bili smo jučer, i baš nam je bilo lijepo družiti se s vama. Bebelina, Marta je sinoć pred spavanje stalno spominjala Katu, kako će ona praviti neboder, a Kate rušiti...

----------


## bebelina

A ja jutros bila kupiti Kati kockice! Bas nam je lipo bilo!   :Kiss:  Marti

----------


## dijanam

Sutra u gradskoj knjiznici imamo zajednicku radionicu za predskolsku djecu u 16.00 pa navratite ako mozete. Bit ce jedna svedska prica - ispricana i ispjevana.

----------


## Nomoget

ja bi baš rado....ali imamo sutra ići na rođendan!!!!

----------


## Gemini

A di baš u 16:00?? Muž radi do 16:00, dok se zamijenimo za auto i moja mnogobrojna ekipa se potrpa...uf uf uf. 

Znate da u subotu nismo mogli ući u Arsenal s blizanačkim kolicima???  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Nastala cila strka, na kraju je neka konobarica isprobala čitavi snop ključeva dok nam je otključala druga vrata!! Mislim da bi slično bilo i u knjižnici  :Razz:  , bolje da dođem samo sa curicom.(Muž će sigurno biti oduševljen kad ga ostavim s blizancima doma  :Laughing:  )
Ajde vidjet ćemo, možda se pojavimo, mala bi mi uživala...

----------


## ninaXY

Mi smo bili i bilo je super  :D 
Za dva tjedna je ponovo druženje, pa oni koji danas nisu mogli imaju priliku za popravni.

----------


## tinkie winkie

baš sam se pitala je li to danas ili sutra.
 Kako bilo, Marta ima od večeras upalu grla, pa smo doma do daljnjega  :Sick:

----------


## dijanam

Ajme Gemini stvarno ti nije lako to s kolicima. Znas li za ona vlakic kolica? Jel bi ti to mozda bilo lakse? Znam da ih je moja sestricna koristila jer su joj djeca bila jako mala razlika, ne znam kako bi tebi bilo s njima.

Bas je bilo simpaticno ovo danas... multimedijalno!

Danas je nasa Dajana na djecji odjel donijela hrpu novih didaktickih igracaka za najmladje. Inace, igraonica za sasvim male bebe je utorkom u 17.00, a ona za preskolce u 16.00 (zato smo tako rano poceli Gemini, i meni je rano, ali to je taj termin). Tu radionicu za predskolce Dajana i Vesna s djecjeg odjela jako dobro osmisle i uvijek bude nesto zanimljivo. Na ovu za bebe u 17.00 im mozete iznijeti i neke svoje ideje ako ih imate, mislim da ce im biti drago.

----------


## Rhea

A mi se spremamo danas ići do knjižnice, a evo sad vidim da je to bilo jučer. Krivo sam shvatila, baš mi je žao...

tinkie winkie, je li Marti bolje?

----------


## Gemini

Izgleda da sam i ja falila dan!!I ja sam mislila da je danas... ali nema veze ako je svaki tjedan uspjet ćemo jednom. Prije smo mi redovito išli utorkom u 16:00, sad ćemo vidjet kako ćemo uspjeti.

Vlakić kolica mi se ne sviđaju, a ova moja su stvarno minimalne širine, ma već ćemo mi skužiti kuda se možemo kretati a kuda ne...  :Love:

----------


## pahuljica2004

Bog svima! Bilježim se i ja, znam malo kasno, ali tek sam sad naišla na ovo.Baš mi je drago da nas ima iz Zadra dosta, i prihvatila bi slijedeći poziv na druženje i kavu ako nije kasno.Pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## tinkie winkie

pozdrav pahuljice i dobrodošla!   :Love:  

Marta ima upalu grla, afte, fibru i osip po tijelu   :Sick:  

Preskačemo sva druženja do daljnjega... Pozdrav

----------


## Rhea

a joj, tinkie winkie, drž'te nam se i poljubac Marti ,ozdravite nam što prije  :Heart:  

pahuljice, dobrodošla!

----------


## bebelina

Zao mi je!  :Kiss:  Marti !

----------


## klia

Pozdrav pahuljice i ugodno ti drzženje! 

TW, kako je Marta?

----------


## enna

> Marta ima upalu grla, afte, fibru i osip po tijelu


Pusa Marti od Ivana  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:  
Žao nam je što je bubana, 
ozdravi što prije!

----------


## tinkie winkie

Grlo prolazi, nema više fibre, čak se i osip brzo povukao, ali afte, afte   :No:  
Jadnica sve to relativno dobro podnosi, iako je jako nervozna i živčana. Tješi me što joj nije previše uhvatilo, mislim, nema u ustima onih pugvica,pa se nadam da će brzo proći.
Hvala što mislite na nas.  :Kiss:

----------


## nikazd

Možemo se i mi pridružiti???  :D 

Kada je dogovorena kava?

----------


## pahuljica2004

Hvala! I pozdrav svima do druženja!!!
___________________________  :Love:  
MAGDALENA 28.04.2004.
MATIJA 26.12.2005.

----------


## dijanam

A ja mislim da trebamo otvoriti drugi topic za ovakve dogovore, ovo nije udruzna aktivnost. Ne znam gdje.
A na tom istom bismo mogli razmjenjivati informacije o dogadjanjima za djecu u gradu. Moderatori, mozete nam sugerirati?

----------


## memole

Pozdrav svima iz Pule! LIjepo vam druzenje ovih dana. TW nadam se da je s Martom sve ok.
Dijanam mozda da se dogovaramo na podforumu " a kamo s ovim", vidjela sam da se tamo dogovaraju za neke kavice

----------


## klia

Našle smo se spontano i uživale danas u Arsenalu! :D

----------


## bebelina

Bravo mi!  :D Super nam je bilo. Moze opet?  :Kiss:

----------


## ninaXY

Hoćemo se "spontano" naći u utorak popodne u gradskoj knjižnici?  :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Može. Mi ćemo vas "spontano" čekati...

----------


## bertha

Jel vi cesto organizirate ove kavice?
Ja nisan iz zd, iz sib san, ali studiran u zd i tu cu roditi. 
Da li su svi pozvani na kavu ili?  :?  Ne bi tila banit ka svemirac... ali bilo bi lipo upoznati vas, iz zd.  :Smile:

----------


## ninaXY

tinkie winkie, super :D . Kada? U 5?
Bertha, samo ti dođi, svi su dobrodošli   :Love:   .
Mi ćemo biti u dječjoj igraonici, jel znaš gdje je to?

----------


## Rhea

Evo i nas sutra u knjižnici :D

----------


## bertha

Da, da, znam di je djecji odjel...tamo je i igraonica u istoj prostoriji, jel da?

----------


## bebelina

Super ,sta nas je vise to bolje! Stigao mm , mozda pobignemo! :D

----------


## Dia

kad je sutra dogovor?
mi ujutro idemo kod fizijatra u bolnicu, pa ako je ranije druzenje dok smo jos u gradu mozda svratimo

----------


## klia

E, ja sam vam od danas svaki dan popodne na radionicama za trudnice u Sv. Frane. :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

mi ćemo oko 6, ne mogu ranije, jer se M. diže oko 4-4:30, pa dok se pomazi, ruča itd... Ako stignem, doći ću ranije. 

By, the way, mi smo prošli put došli prvi oko 5-5:30 i bila je tolika gužva na odjelu, da ni ja ni Marta nismo imale di sisti. Oko 5:30 do 5:45 se skoro sve raščistilo. 

Berta, svakako dođi, ma daj, kakvi svemirci...  :Wink:

----------


## Rhea

Mi bi došli malo ranije, čak i prije 5, ovo u 6 nam je prekasno. Je li još kome paše ranije?

----------


## pale

Onda kad je sutra kavica, u pet ili u 6 ?
Umisto na tečaj za trudnice, ja bi na kavicu   :Laughing:

----------


## dijanam

Ugodno vam druzenje!

pogledajte malo i na:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32264
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27807

----------


## Mukica

zakljucavam zbog velikog broj stranica i pozivam vas da nastavite na Forumašice iz ZD - koliko nas je? - 2

a ima vas bogme za dobru podruznicu 8)

----------

